# a few quick questions about Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy..plz help



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi I would like to read this series but i have a few quick questions if anyone on here could help me,

1st- can u tell me the series in the correct readin order, i dont want to start on #3 go back to #1 etc.
2nd- a brief idea/summary of the books from you guys point of view
3rd- why cant i get them from amazon/kindle? 
4th- where can i go to get them since they do not offer them on amazon?
5th- are they good entertaining and worth reading?

Thanks so much to all that could help!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The answer to question 6, if there had been a question 6, would undoubtedly be 42. 

In general, without taking it question by question, these are much loved books. I'm sure there are people who don't care for them, but people who've read them tend to be fans -- and quote them often to the consternation of others.  

Hitchhiker's Guide to The Galaxy

The Restaurant at the End of the Universe 

Life, the Universe and Everything 

So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish 

Arthur Dent wakes up one day to find out that his house is about to be demolished. Shortly after that, he finds out the whole planet is about to be demolished and that his friend is an alien, and that towels are awfully important. And don't even get me started on mice.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't hesitate, jump right in, you'll be glad you did!


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

The Hitchhiker's series is great. They are offered on Amazon, just go to the Kindle Books section and search for "Douglas Adams", you'll find them. To really appreciate them, it's a good idea to like British humor. If you like Monty Python, you'll definitely like the books but if you don't get MP or don't find them funny, then you may not like Adams' books.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just jump right in and ......(wait for it).......don't panic!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Just jump right in and ......(wait for it).......don't panic!


I only panic *42* times.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't Panic!    but.......
I cannot find the 1rst book "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" availabel as a Kindle format.
The others are there.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

There was conversation in another thread that the first one used to be available but apparently got pulled for some unknown reason.  Thus the conflicting info in this thread.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

So it isn't...I must have mis-read one of the titles in the K-store. Fictionwise has it in Secure Mobipocket format but Kindle can't read that or convert from it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The Kindle version of the Guide was pulled a week or two ago from the store.  Best guess, based on the rest of the books in the series from the same publisher, is that there were enough complaints about the formatting that they were forced to take it back to rework it.  The three available sequels are among the worst ebook conversions I've seen yet--it's very clear they were scanned in, OCR'd, and no one ever went through to clean up the mistakes in conversion.  I'm not kidding when I say there's 2-3 errors per page click through all three sequels.  

Fingers crossed they pull the other three as well, and bring out clean, corrected versions for the whole set!


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Thus the conflicting info in this thread.


Oddly, the conflicting info in this thread is used to power my space craft.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

dcom said:


> The Hitchhiker's series is great. They are offered on Amazon, just go to the Kindle Books section and search for "Douglas Adams", you'll find them. To really appreciate them, it's a good idea to like British humor. If you like Monty Python, you'll definitely like the books but if you don't get MP or don't find them funny, then you may not like Adams' books.


Oh not true. I am not a fan of MP but LOVED the hitchhiker books. I do although like ironic British scifi (Dr. Who & Torchwood).


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

dcom said:


> The Hitchhiker's series is great. They are offered on Amazon, just go to the Kindle Books section and search for "Douglas Adams", you'll find them. To really appreciate them, it's a good idea to like British humor. If you like Monty Python, you'll definitely like the books but if you don't get MP or don't find them funny, then you may not like Adams' books.


I actually discovered HG long before I learned to appreciate Monty Python--in fact, there's still plenty of Python I simply don't get at all. And I don't do other British sci fi either. (Well, except the DTB of Red Dwarf. Do NOT ask me to watch the series though.)

I find Adams' Dirk Gently series is much more on the "veddy veddy" British humor side, and can be more difficult for newcomers to the style to understand & enjoy.

Do wish they'd get a move on in getting the Guide back online, and fixing the others.


----------



## PolarBZ (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's an e-library to peruse and borrow from... I think Adams is here as well - All of them, in order.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

PolarBZ said:


> Here's an e-library to peruse and borrow from... I think Adams is here as well - All of them, in order.


Link?


----------



## davidwb (Mar 8, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> The Kindle version of the Guide was pulled a week or two ago from the store. Best guess, based on the rest of the books in the series from the same publisher, is that there were enough complaints about the formatting that they were forced to take it back to rework it. The three available sequels are among the worst ebook conversions I've seen yet--it's very clear they were scanned in, OCR'd, and no one ever went through to clean up the mistakes in conversion. I'm not kidding when I say there's 2-3 errors per page click through all three sequels.


Didn't they read the documentation that came with the software (Vorgon poetry actually) that stated a towel should be close to hand at all times?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SimonStern2 said:


> Oddly, the conflicting info in this thread is used to power my space craft.


Really? That is very improbable. . .wait my stapler just turned into miniature cow!

Ann


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

does any1 know if they are going to add the 1st book back to amazon to be available for kindle??


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Wait, what is The Salmon of Doubt: Hitchhiking the Galaxy One Last Time? Is this part of the series? I read the first one years ago, and I was looking to get them again but I'm lost with this one!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> does any1 know if they are going to add the 1st book back to amazon to be available for kindle??


I think it used to be available, but it was pulled. Sometimes this is due to bad formatting, but I'm not sure if this is the case here.


----------

